

Maps as a playground for Pac-Man - dejv_cz1
http://www.pcgamer.com/turn-google-maps-into-a-game-of-pacman/

======
Chefkoochooloo
I must admit, this is really cool but on a serious note, it's just another way
for Google to generate web views on their Google Maps. Perhaps, their trying
to advertise their app again in a different approach. It will work, way to go!
It's a unique and interesting concept of incorporating Pacman into google
maps.

~~~
dejv_cz1
Sure, I completely agree with you that it is for promotion, but it's also
unique and funny way how to do it, so why not? Rather this than "oldschool"
marketing way :).

